

My First Programming Job in 1981, and How It Shaped My Career - ishansharma
http://thecodist.com/article/my_first_programming_job_in_1981_and_how_it_shaped_my_career

======
ishansharma
The point that I liked most was:

 _Doing the impossible can be a lot of fun, either you succeed and be the
hero, or if you fail, well, it's impossible._

It is just amazing how Andrew volunteered for lot of hard things and did them,
like finishing a software from scratch in a week and so on.

I am a regular reader of his blog and the moment I found that he had coded for
F-16(though it's not clear if his code flew or now), my respect increased
exponentially for him! ;)

------
tellarin
Very entertaining read. And the lessons he mentions from the 80s still mostly
apply.

But the one that caught my eye was point #4: Knowing how to read and
understand source code is a valuable skill.

I definitely agree. Nonetheless, having worked in four different countries, it
always surprises me to meet so many people that are not actually any good at
it working as programmers/developers/software engineers! :-/

------
fallous
Sorta off-topic, but the F-16 was flying long before 1981. I presume he was
working on software re-writes or modifications of the existing systems.

~~~
peejaybee
Also sorta off-topic, but Yoda existed by 1981.

~~~
tellarin
I guess he meant those guys were already "Yodas" way before 1980 (when the
character first appeared in The Empire Strikes Back).

Or, of course, he could be mistaken by one whole year. :)

------
unwind
Meta: I think the prefix (up to the colon) should be removed, it's very
redundant and not even part of the post's actual title.

------
leebz
This should be a movie.

